# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Μαύρο σημάδι στη κοιλιά!!

## panagos

Καλημέρα σας.Πέρασε αρκετός καιρός απο τη τελευταία φορά που έγραψα στο forum, αλλά δυστηχώς είμαι πάλι εδώ να ζητήσω τη βοηθειά σας σε ένα νέο πρόβλημα που μου παρουσιάστηκε.Εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες το καναρινάκι μου κάθεται στη φωλιά ,σηκώνεται ,τρώει, πίνει νερό,όλα φυσιολογικά.Κάποια στιγμή την έπιασα να δω τη κοιλίτσα της και παρατήρησα ένα αρκετά μεγάλο μαύρο σημάδι.Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφία παρακάτω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.Απο τροφή της δίνω σποράκια ,αυγοτροφή δική μου απο συνταγή που διαβασα εδώ και που και που αγγούρι, ψύχα φυστικιού (δικής μου παραγωγής).

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## IscarioTis

Πολυ φουσκμενη βλεπω την κοιλια παναγιωτη
Κανει αυγα?

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσα να τα ενωσω αλλα το αφηνω σαν ξεχωρο θεμα , σε σχεση με το παλιο 

*Φουσκωμένη κοιλίτσα και έντονη αδιαθεσία.*



αν και μαλλον εχει παρομοια προβληματα με τοτε 


Συμπατριωτη Παναγιωτη (αν και μενω Περιστερι πια )  προσφατα ελεγα ενα μελος μας οχι πολυ παλιο , οχι ομως και νεο : Μπαινουν νεα μελη μας και ελαχιστα απο τα παλια τους βοηθατε .. δεν μπορει αυτο να ειναι δουλεια μονο για λιγους μετρημενους σε ενα φορουμ που για αυτο που ξεχωριζε , ηταν η διαθεση για  βοηθεια στον απειρο χομπιστα  και οχι μονο απ τη διαχειριση αλλα απο πολλα μελη , αφου ολοι ειχαμε κοινο στοχο , το καλυτερο των πουλιων !

Δεν εχεις αδικο μου λες , αλλα βλεπεις αρκετα νεα μελη , θα μπουν για βοηθεια για κατι εκτακτο και αυτα μετα ξεχνουν την παρεα και τη θυμουνται οταν θα ερθει ξανα αναγκη 

Εγω θα πω σε ολους , οτι το φορουμ για να υπαρχει , μας χρειαζεται ολους .Αν το αφησουμε , δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι θα το βρισκουμε παντα οταν θα γυρισουμε 


Augmentin οπως ακριβως την αλλη φορα 

konakion 1 σταγονα στο στομα αδιαλυτη για 3-4 μερες , γιατι υπαρχουν υπολλειματα αιμοραγιας στην κοιλια και ιχνη αιματος στην κουτσουλια 

και ασβεστιο στο νερο της , ειδικα αν δεις το πουλι να εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα και να κατεβαινει στον πατο του κλουβιου .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν η διογκωση ειναι μονο εσωτερικα στα εντερα ή υπαρχει και αυγο (αν και δεν ειναι χαμηλα εκει που βγαινει ) . Δινεις ολα οσα σου ειπα

----------


## panagos

Ευχαριστώ κ Δημήτρη για τις πολύτιμες οδηγίες- συμβουλές σου.

----------


## jk21

Ξεκινησε τις αγωγες και ενημερωνε καθε μερα το θεμα με νεα φωτο απο την κοιλιτσα γιατι ειναι σημαντικο να δουμε την εξελιξη , γιατι ισως αλλαξουμε κατι 

Σημερα πως ειναι ; μην το τρομαζεις τωρα

----------


## dikai

Παναγιώτη αυτο το θηλυκό έχει κάνει ποτέ κάποια γέννα;
Έστω να κάνει άσπορα αυγά αλλά φυσολογικά σε φωλιά;
Είναι συνεχώς πυρωμένη και τώρα και παλαιότερα.

----------


## panagos

Ξεκίνησα την αγωγή απο τη Τετάρτη το βράδυ.Αύριο θα ανεβάσω φωτο να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.Φίλε dikai το πουλάκι έκανε κοντά 30 αυγά πέρισι!Φέτος πρέπει να έπαθε δυστοκία την άνοιξη περίπου και ευτηχώς σας βρήκα και χάρη στην κΔημήτρη την σώσαμε.Έκτοτε δεν ξανάκανε αυγά.

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos

Καλημέρα.Σήμερα κατάφερα να τραβήξω σωστές φωτό.Γυρνούσα αργά και η άτιμη γέμιζε το τόπο με υπολλείματα τροφών.Αυτές οι φωτό είναι τραβηγμένες το πρωί.Οι κουτσουλιές είναι απο σπόρια, μήλο και λίγο μαρούλι(δικής μου παραγωγής).

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## jk21

δεν με ανησυχουν οι κουτσουλιες .Η πρασινη σκουρα , θα ηταν απο την καταναλωση μαρουλιου .Δεν εχει πρασινα υγρα 

Οσο το πουλακι ειναι κινητικο , η διογκωση ψηλα δεν μεγαλωνει και δεν εχω σαφη ενδειξη για κατι αλλο παθολογικο , δεν μπορω , εγω τουλαχιστον , να σου προτεινω χρηση φαρμακων 

Παντως η διογκωση ψηλα ειναι περιεργη ...

----------


## panagos

Αύριο το πρωί  που θα έχω περισσότερο για καλύτερη λήψη θα ανεβάσω φωτό και απο τη κοιλιά της.

----------


## panagos

Μερικές φωτό που τράβηξα χθές το πρωί.Αυτό το μάυρο σημάδι στη κοιλιά παραμένει όμως :Confused0006: Το πουλάκι είναι ζωηρό πάντως.Κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι τινάζει το κεφάλι του μερικές φορές.Η διατροφή είναι στανταρ αυτό διάστημα.Σπόρια ,μήλο ή μπανάνα,λίγο πράσινη πιπεριά(δεν τη τρώει πολύ), ένα βρασμένο αυγό τη βδομάδα και σπανάκι (δικό μου)

----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## panagos



----------


## jk21

Τωρα 






στις 20 -11  .....  νομιζω  υπαρχει μια μικρη μειωση της διογκωσης ψηλα

----------

